# Feminine Fluffy 1898 Hat



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Wednesday night my friend next door asked if I could knit a hat for her friend who has bowel cancer. She has lost all of her hair and is finding with winter coming on her ears are very cold. Sat and knitted for 6 hours straight yesterday and finished it, washed it last night and gave it to her this morning. Thought you might like to have a look.
Cheers Helen


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful, i am sure your friend was pleased
:thumbup:


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

wonderful!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow that is so stylish! Wish my knitting was that good.
Moisey


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very nice hat. Her ears should be very warm when she wears the hat.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

So totally cool! &#128522;


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

What a lovely friend you are and what a lovely hat. Well done and thank you for sharing.

Di


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Where did you get the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## Lulu2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow! Very very nice! I love it ! I am sure she will too!. It looks soft and feminine. You do very nice work.&#128522;


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

well done,it looks so warm and toasty!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love your hat! What a very thoughtful gift! I gotta make one for me for next winter... Hummm, maybe several colors! :thumbup:


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

granker said:


> Where did you get the pattern. It is beautiful.


This is a link to one of my earlier posts on these hats, has pattern link and any other info you should need.
Cheers Helen

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326106-1.html


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

So nice of you to make that for her, it is lovely, and will
keep her head warm and comfortable.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

I love it, and Im sure your friend will love it just as well.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

now make her one in a pretty warm colour...just to flatter her poor sick face.


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

You did a beautiful job and Wow so little time. You are really fast with those needles. She will love it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it. I made one like that with pink eyelash.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cakes said:


> now make her one in a pretty warm colour...just to flatter her poor sick face.


I was just thinking the same thing - yellowy-grey faces need a lift!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

cakes said:


> now make her one in a pretty warm colour...just to flatter her poor sick face.


Plan to make her a couple more in colours. I do not know the lady but my friend next door suggested maroon, green or brown, did not think they were happy colours. Made this one to see if she likes it and the fit is right. And also ask what colours she would like


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Plan to make her a couple more in colours. I do not know the lady but my friend next door suggested maroon, green or brown, did not think they were happy colours. Made this one to see if she likes it and the fit is right. And also ask what colours she would like


hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a lovely pink and or a pale turquoise, it must be a flattering shade. and NO yellows.!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so very nice


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That looks really lovely and it will keep her ears warm. What a wonderful person you are to sit and knit a hat in one day for someone who really needed it


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Plan to make her a couple more in colours. I do not know the lady but my friend next door suggested maroon, green or brown, did not think they were happy colours. Made this one to see if she likes it and the fit is right. And also ask what colours she would like


What color is her natural hair?
You shouldn't use Pink, as it is a reminder
of her Cancer, you need bold bright and
pretty colors, or the color of her own hair.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Wednesday night my friend next door asked if I could knit a hat for her friend who has bowel cancer. She has lost all of her hair and is finding with winter coming on her ears are very cold. Sat and knitted for 6 hours straight yesterday and finished it, washed it last night and gave it to her this morning. Thought you might like to have a look.
> Cheers Helen


Very lovely and ver kind of you to knit the hat!

Can you share the pattern? What yarn did you use, needle size? Would love to knit one.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

You've made a very masculine hat look very pretty and feminine. Hope she likes it.&#128049;


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful hat, what a lovely thing for you to do for your friend!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Lovely and feminine.....Definitely ask her colour preference!


----------



## drinkingdc (Jan 31, 2014)

the hat is so nice and you are so nice to get that done so quick


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet and warm hat!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Love the hat.I have never used eyelash lace.Can u tell me how Did u use it straight--doubled--or along with yarn?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Her ears should be very warm when she wears the hat.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That would be a perfect hat for a chemo patient. It is stylish and would be warm as well. Best wishes for the lady in her cancer battle.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

It's beautiful. What a good deed!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful in white :thumbup:
This wonderful gift should keep her warm, bless you.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Great looking hat. You were certainly inspired.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great job and how kind!


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Pretty and thoughtful!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I love your feminine version.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting both your photo and the link to the pattern. I have a friend who has just been diagnosed and I'm going to make this for her. Your generosity is spreading.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

lovely! is that eyelash yarn?


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I bet she loved it


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Helen, you are a wonderful and talented friend!! God Bless you!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Did you use "Fun Fir" for the fluffy part and did you have to use 1 stand of fun fur and 1 stand of other yarn??? How did you do it, fun fur looks like it wouldn't cover anything


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

IT is lovely and very feminine.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

very nice, also nice to know people still care for others


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea for the hat. Looks great, wonderful gift


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

double post sorry


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

It is beautiful Helen.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous hat and very creative on yarn choices!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's lovely and looks great with the fur/eyelash yarn


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love it! You did a great job. Very feminine.


----------



## DebiJo (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh I Love this!...Prayers for your friend!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

What a great hat! What a great friend!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful hat. You are truly a great person! How cool is it that people know they can come to you in a time of need and you'll come through! Excellent!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful hat. Can see the love knit right into it with every stitch.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

I am not a fan of the 1898 hat as I prefer a bit more room in them, more slouchy, but your hat may make me change my mind. Very nice and I also would like to know how you did the fluffy part, i.e., two strands and of what?


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a beautiful and kind thing to do for your friend's friend. 
The hat is just lovely and should bring her some comfort. God bless.


----------



## kimjones2851 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just the inspiration I'm looking for ....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Did you use "Fun Fir" for the fluffy part and did you have to use 1 stand of fun fur and 1 stand of other yarn??? How did you do it, fun fur looks like it wouldn't cover anything


You just use one strand of the eyelash yarn - it is actually considered to be a bulky yarn (who knew?). It knits up perfectly just by itself.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

lovely


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I love what you've done with this hat. I love the white yarn and the fluffy top. You've inspired me to try one in between the other three projects I have going at the moment!


----------



## kauaigirl2 (Mar 6, 2015)

What kind of yarn did you use for the "Fluffy" part? I think it is the cutest!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

What a great idea to use a fuzzy yarn for the crown. I am going to try that. I have already made quite a few of the 1898 hat for Christmas gifts and will be trying this idea for the girls. Thank you, thank you!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking hat.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How kind of you, the hat is so pretty!


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this hat! Would you share the pattern?


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

lovely work


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH! So pretty and feminine!!!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Your work is beautiful, what a good and kind friend you are. I am sure she will both love, and appreciate it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I like that a lot!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

That is beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Super. You're such a kind, caring person.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!! God bless you!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

A little blush and some lipstick would do the trick... I absolutely love the hat in white!!!



Hilary4 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing - yellowy-grey faces need a lift!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Helen!Gorgeous work as always.Lovely,lovely gift. :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great solution! Lovely work.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

So, guidance please. I've seen others ask, too ... what is "eyelash" yarn and how/where do I find it? 

Love this finished hat!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful! What brand of fun fur did you use?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Great job. That should keep her nice and warm.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

A beautiful hat knitted by a beautiful friend


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sooo Perfect. When I had chemo and lost my hair I bought a cute hat that had fluff on the top like yours, loved it!! Made me feel "perky" and yours looks so warm, like I said "perfect"!! How kind of you to do that!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice work and is such a nice choice for keeping the ears warm.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I think it is wonderful.
You are very generous to donate your time and talent.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You have taken a pattern that the sailors of the world use to stay warm with out on the ocean and made it into a lovely feminine creation!!! What creativity you have!!!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Wednesday night my friend next door asked if I could knit a hat for her friend who has bowel cancer. She has lost all of her hair and is finding with winter coming on her ears are very cold. Sat and knitted for 6 hours straight yesterday and finished it, washed it last night and gave it to her this morning. Thought you might like to have a look.
> Cheers Helen


Awww! Bless you! And not only a beautiful gift of which I,m sure will be so appreciated! But also really lovely work! 🌹💞


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Love it. She should be very pleased.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Helen, what a winner you have made here - just adorable...you clever woman, you!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

wonderful work! Good for you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful hat Helen. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful and so feminine. Lovely colour, so clean and pure. You are a good friend.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you for being so generous with your time and talent!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

You did such a nice job and that hat would be just perfect for her--she is gonna love you for it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

This is so pretty and how kind of you to do this for her.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The 1898 is a super hat and the eyelash crown is very nice. I love eyelash for a chemo hat, it gives you some "hair" when yours is gone.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Wednesday night my friend next door asked if I could knit a hat for her friend who has bowel cancer. She has lost all of her hair and is finding with winter coming on her ears are very cold. Sat and knitted for 6 hours straight yesterday and finished it, washed it last night and gave it to her this morning. Thought you might like to have a look.
> Cheers Helen


Hi, I have a weather question. Is it more like autumn or is winter knocking at your door? 
I live in the center of the contiguous US, and we are just easing into summer. It hasn't really been hot yet, but it's approaching quickly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautifully knit hat.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it. It almost looks like someone is wearing a headband and their hair is above it.


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, looks to be perfect for her.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

ADW55 said:


> What color is her natural hair?
> You shouldn't use Pink, as it is a reminder
> of her Cancer, you need bold bright and
> pretty colors, or the color of her own hair.


Don't know the colour of her natural hair as I have never met her. Have asked my friend to find out what colours she would like. 
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Zraza said:


> Very lovely and ver kind of you to knit the hat!
> 
> Can you share the pattern? What yarn did you use, needle size? Would love to knit one.


Thank you. Here is a link to one of my earlier posts, should answer your questions it included the link for free pattern
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326106-1.html
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

toto said:


> Love the hat.I have never used eyelash lace.Can u tell me how Did u use it straight--doubled--or along with yarn?


You don't know what you are missing, I used two strands of the fun fur in this hat. The important thing with the furry yarn is be careful you don't drop a stitch as you will never find it.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

sbel3555 said:


> Did you use "Fun Fir" for the fluffy part and did you have to use 1 stand of fun fur and 1 stand of other yarn??? How did you do it, fun fur looks like it wouldn't cover anything


Hi,
I used two strands of the fun fur together to knit the top and one strand of DK yarn for the band
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

mdhh said:


> I am not a fan of the 1898 hat as I prefer a bit more room in them, more slouchy, but your hat may make me change my mind. Very nice and I also would like to know how you did the fluffy part, i.e., two strands and of what?


Hi, thank you, I used 2strands of fun fur for the top.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

kauaigirl2 said:


> What kind of yarn did you use for the "Fluffy" part? I think it is the cutest!


You can use any fun fur, I used 2 strands together.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Pegster said:


> I absolutely LOVE this hat! Would you share the pattern?


Hi,
Here is a link to my earlier post, should have all the info you need.
Cheers Helen
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-326106-1.html


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Hi, I have a weather question. Is it more like autumn or is winter knocking at your door?
> I live in the center of the contiguous US, and we are just easing into summer. It hasn't really been hot yet, but it's approaching quickly.


Hi,
This Monday will be the first day of our winter. Had a bit of cool weather lately, I love the cooler months but live on the Gold Coast which has a more tropical climate and I really hate the humidity here so look forward to snuggling in my doona in winter.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a really amazing pattern, a classic. It can be adapted to fit either of the sexes; any age - very young to very old; make it plain or make it fancy to suit the recipient; and each one, no matter the yarn, knits up perfectly. I especially like this one because if the woman has lost or is losing her hair, this will help her to feel feminine, as well as warm. It was a very nice act of kindness for you to do it for someone you don't know well. And very nicely done. Very well done.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

How beautifully knit. What a kind neighbour you are.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

What a lovely job you did! I'm sure it will be appreciated.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Lovely hat. I'm sure she will enjoy it.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Its lovely.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

What a great friend you are. Lovely hat will keep her warm.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh, I really like that white "fluffy" 1898 hat for women. Thanks for posting. Been wanting to try one. This will definitely be my first 1898 hat, when I get around to making one. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw your other links, but the fur is so fine, which one of your selections did you use on this one. It is so pretty, hope your friend has a quick recovery.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! It is really pretty. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

whitetail said:


> I saw your other links, but the fur is so fine, which one of your selections did you use on this one. It is so pretty, hope your friend has a quick recovery.


Hi,
For the fluffy one I used 8 ply ( or DK) for the band and one strand of eyelash for the crown. If you want to use a thicker yarn for the band I would use the eyelash with a 4 ply yarn making the crown with both yarns held together.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Love it.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Hi,
> For the fluffy one I used 8 ply ( or DK) for the band and one strand of eyelash for the crown. If you want to use a thicker yarn for the band I would use the eyelash with a 4 ply yarn making the crown with both yarns held together.
> Cheers Helen


Thanks for info, very pretty hat


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Gorgeous !!! Going to make one for my daughter . Thanks.


----------



## 1Marian1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hope not too late for the feminine 1898 pattern (s) with and without flags for ears, thanks in advance.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Should work very well.love it for Any reason to wear. Perfect. Job.????


----------

